
Ask HN: Is Working Remote Disrespectful? - 9wzYQbTYsAIc
Is it disrespectful to seek accommodation to work remotely when it isn’t easy to meet in person?
======
planetburgess
If you have a disability, then the right to work remotely is covered as an
accommodation under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). Otherwise it
really depends on the employer and manager.

------
mg794613
No. People saying this most likely have others reasons to make you feel this
way. (they want to and can't or they don't want and also don't want others too
etc.) Remember : people are petty and until they give a reasoning with facts
it's all just imposed culture.

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Ah, good point, you reminded me of the classic distinctions of - “I’m ok,
you’re ok” v. “I’m ok, you aren’t” v “you’re ok, I’m not” v “you’re not ok and
neither am I”

------
duiker101
Depends on the job, the reason why you can't meet and other context.
Currently, I wouldn't say it's disrespectful since it's pretty normally
accepted for jobs that don't REQUIRE a physical presence. But if it's just a
matter of not wanting to meet someone just because, then yes, it might be
disrespectful.

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
To what extent should social anxiety, social awkwardness, and the associated
inefficiency due to extra sociocognitive demands be accommodated then?

For example, if it were hugely distracting and performance impacting to have
normal office activities occur simultaneously with a regular meeting, should
being able to call in be considered reasonable? And for contrast, if it were
annoying to have regular office activities take place during periods of work
that require concentration, how much annoyance should be considered reasonable
and when would it be unreasonable to work remote most days?

Where is the line between discomfort and disease?

------
catacombs
As long as you discussed working remotely with your managers or it's part of
the job, you have nothing to worry about.

You don't really provide much detail on your situation, so I'm assuming you're
overthinking things.

------
gshdg
Disrespectful of whom? Have you asked why they think it’s disrespectful?

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Disrespectful of the leadership team and of the establishment and/or workers,
in general. The general idea is that everyone should be in the office out of
respect to meet face to face but I presume also in fairness through sameness.

------
zanders
Depends on the country and culture. Where are you?

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
United States, Midwest

